#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  PMCE Sonepat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements

## Ajay_singh

*About* : P.M. Group of Institutions was established in the year 2007-08 under the aegis of Puran Murti Educational Society and become first group of institutions established in India by DCE alumni. The President of the Society is M.Tech. in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Delhi College of Engineering, Delhi.

P.M.Group of Institutions, Kami, Sonepat was established with an objective to create high quality engineers to achieve mission  2020 of former president  Dr. A.P.J Abdul Kalam, through growth of technical education and industrial research. Subsequently, basic infrastructural facilities, on an area encompassing 38 acres of land, were developed. The grand success of polytechnic encouraged the management to establish P.M.College of Engineering .

*Branches:*
Computer Science & EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringAutomobile EngineeringAeronautical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringApplied Engineering
*Fee Structure*

INR 58,000 p.a/-
*Placements*

41 Students selected in Videocon29 Students selected in Tech Mahindra18 Students selected in John Dear Pune5 Students selected in Siora Surgical Pvt. Ltd.11 Students selected in ATDC10 Students selected in Taikisha Engineering India Ltd.5 Students selected in Tech Mahindra4 Students selected in Sharp Brain Multimedia Pvt. Ltd.12 Students selected in TCS.7 students selected in Cyber Flavour4 Students selected in Akmai Infotech Pvt. Ltd.9 students selected in Nagarjun Construction Ltd.4 Students selected in Oais Infrastructure Pvt. Ltd.3 students selected in Max Height3 students selected in Asia Motors

*Campus Facilities*

*Sports and Cultural Facility*

To facilitate the great environment for all the cultural events we have wide area in the midst of the college premises. Starting from the ABHINANDAN, the freshers party for first year, to SPARDHA college sports meets, to SANSKRITI, college cultural fest,we organized different events to groom the personality of young technocrats.

*Transportation Facility*

*Central Library*

P.M.C.E. central Library serves as the perennial source of knowledge for students as well as faculty members. It has a rich collection of 8,220 books on various current and emerging technologies related to various streams.

Our Library also has a high speed ISDN network with 10 terminals, for students giving them the facilities for on the spot processing P.M.C.E.. Library has a system of Book Bank which issues five books to every student permanently for the whole semester.

*Computer Centre*

P.M.C.E.also provides our students a computer centre where different types of software development programs are being run. This Computer centre is fully air conditioned with computers having internet .


*Queries are Welcome!!!*





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions O.I.S.T Jabalpur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions K.N. Modi University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements IITM Sonepat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Campus Facilities Discussion SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions

----------

